
Twitter partners with Square to add campaign donation buttons - bharris315
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/15/us-usa-election-twitter-idUSKCN0RF1WC20150915
======
bharris315
Why use Square (not a traditional payments API company) and not Stripe,
Braintree, or WePay?

